# Fishing after the storm



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

I am still planning my trip to the Wilmington area next week. Anyone have any experience with fishing after a major storm?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Good drum bite typically.


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Hoping to have lines in the water in Surf City next monday so long as the beach access holds. (it's brand new, so i'm fairly confident). 
I will report back.

Fish got to eat--even if the water is rough.


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

Kinda hope it helps the bite...


----------



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

After last years hurricane...I caught two big red drum and so many Blues I lost count on cut mullet...it was amazing


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I was at Holden Beach Saturday and Sunday after Hurricane. Water looks like tea but there is a ton of mullet running . I caught plenty of blues, red drum ,black drum, whiting and pompano. I hated to leave , but I got to go to work.


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

Glad to hear it boomer. Sucks for me. The wife postponed our trip for a few weeks. So I will have to wait.


----------



## zzk263 (Oct 23, 2014)

I know this is off subject but I don't have a clue how to post or ask questions otherwise. Does anyone have a suggestion for a decent lightweight pair of chest waders for Surf Fishing? Thanks for any help.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

USMC2311, which beach are you headed to? Depending on the weather ,we have had good fishing into December at Holden Beach.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

zzk263 said:


> I know this is off subject but I don't have a clue how to post or ask questions otherwise. Does anyone have a suggestion for a decent lightweight pair of chest waders for Surf Fishing? Thanks for any help.


Frogg toggs


----------



## zzk263 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## USMC2311 (Aug 27, 2019)

I will be going to carolina, kure, and wrightsville. I am willing to travel a little, thanks


----------

